# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Ley de cooperativas fomentará asociatividad entre los pequeños agricultores

## Bruno Cillóniz

_La Comisión de Economía del Congreso aprobó, la semana pasada, el proyecto de Ley General de Cooperativas, el cual plantea que la SUNAT, reconozca como transacciones internas el comercio entre los socios y sus cooperativas, liberándolos así de las obligaciones tributarias. _   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* El presidente de La Junta Nacional de Café (JNC) César Rivas Peña, opinó que con la reciente aprobación del proyecto de Ley General de Cooperativas, aprobado por parte del Congreso, se evitará que los 50 mil pequeños agricultores peruanos de café y cacao sean acotadas por la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (SUNAT) como multas e impuestos que desconocen la dinámica comercial cooperativista. 
En el país no hay ningún sistema legal de organización empresarial dirigida a los pequeños agricultores. Este proyecto de ley fomentará la asociatividad no sólo de los caficultores, sino de todos los productores del Perú, aseveró. 
Para el presidente Rivas Peña, el carácter cooperativista de la Junta Nacional de Café ha dado a conocer el café peruano en todo el mundo. A los congresistas que votaron en contra del proyecto de ley, les vamos a mostrar las ventajas y la competitividad del cooperativismo cafetalero en el mercado internacional, agregó. 
Por su parte, el presidente de la Comisión de Economía, Luis Galarreta, informó que las entidades SUNAT y el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) no respondieron formalmente a la consulta sobre el proyecto de Ley General de Cooperativas formulada por la comisión. Para el legislador, los cafetaleros y cacaoteros de la selva alta presentan un problema económico social, y el Congreso debe pronunciarse, señaló.  *Oído a la música* 
El dirigente de la JNC informó que actualmente las cooperativas cafetaleras del valle de Sandia, de Jaén y San Ignacio, en el Valle de los Ríos Apurímac y Ene (VRAE) y en el valle cusqueño de La Convención, están siendo acotadas por la SUNAT. Si no se corrige esto habrá muchas otras cooperativas más que estarán en peligro de quebrar, lamentó.   *DATOS:*  
  La Comisión de Economía, Banca Finanzas e Inteligencia Financiera aprobó el proyecto de ley Nº-3747/2009-CR, que propone precisar los alcances de los artículos 3 y 66 del Decreto Legislativo Nº 085, Ley General de Cooperativas.  
  Según César Peña, el café peruano genera US$ 420 millones anuales en exportaciones, de los cuales el 20% corresponde a las cooperativas cafetaleras. Las cooperativas cafetaleras y cacaoteras se han convertido en el principal motor económico de la selva alta peruana en los últimos 10 años, señaló.Temas similares: Artículo: Relanzan Agroideas para financiar a pequeños y medianos agricultores Artículo: Minag trabajará en promoción organizativa y empresarial de los pequeños agricultores Artículo: Pequeños agricultores son protagonistas del desarrollo de San Martín Artículo: Pequeños agricultores incrementarían hasta en 200 % rendimiento vitivinícola El reto es atender a los pequeños agricultores

----------

